# Vac Seal Brine Cure???



## tjohnson

Question???

If I use a brine cure a belly and vac seal, will this speed up the curing process?

Todd


----------



## africanmeat

If you also  inject in the meat cure and vacume  it will speed up the curing process my butcher is doing it with pastrami.


----------



## tjohnson

I dry cure, but looking for a quicker process.

I've tried Brine Curing, but the flavors of the spices did not come thru

I'm willing to give it another shot

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl

TJohnson said:


> Question???
> 
> If I use a brine cure a belly and vac seal, will this speed up the curing process?
> 
> Todd




I think it would if you could really vac seal it, but with my foodsaver you can suck the air out but if you try to create a vacuum it starts to suck the brine out of the bag. If anybody figures a way to do this with a foodsaver, I would really like to know how to do it.


----------



## tjohnson

I bet you the liquid will be drawn into the sealer and it wont seal properly....Did Not Think of that

TJ


----------



## meateater

I think they make certain vacuum sealers that will work with liquid. Whether it will be faster not sure, although they make that marinade vacuum unit that works quicker.


----------



## daveomak

Todd, try the containers. I  have marinated meat in the hard sided containers. A note though..... put the meat and brine in the container.........Draw a vacuum....that removes the air from the meat.......release the vacuum........that draws the brine into the meat.....revacuum and store.

http://www.foodsaver.com/product.aspx?pid=8210


----------



## garyinmd

I know us GUYS are not suppose to read the instructions 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but I did when I bought my Food-saver.  They say to take a paper towel, roll it up and put in the top of the bag before using the vacuum.  The paper towel will catch the juice before it gets to the unit.   I have done this the few times I had liquid in the bag and seemed to work, I always had my finger on the seal button just in case.


----------



## desertlites

I think if it speeds up a
Marinading process it should work to a point in cure but not sure of time.also when sealing liqueds u can 
partial freeze also.


----------



## meateater

garyinmd said:


> I know us GUYS are not suppose to read the instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I did when I bought my Food-saver.  They say to take a paper towel, roll it up and put in the top of the bag before using the vacuum.  The paper towel will catch the juice before it gets to the unit.   I have done this the few times I had liquid in the bag and seemed to work, I always had my finger on the seal button just in case.




Maybe I better find my instructions.


----------



## SmokinAl

Geez, I didn't read the instructions either.


----------



## fpnmf

Todd!

 Maybe you should run this by Pops!!!

Craig


----------



## garyinmd

SHHHHHHH, replied before I thought about it, lets not spread this "read instructions thing around", we do have a reputation thing to protect you know.  Is there a secret place we can reply?


----------



## solaryellow

I haven't tried it with bacon but I have done it with other meats. I use garyinmd's backup plan and when the liquid starts rushing to the top I hit the Seal button on my Foodsaver. I make my bags a little longer by about 2 - 3" so I have enough time to react.


----------



## tjohnson

Here's my fear......

How would I know it's cured any faster by vac sealing?

Maybe it would not save any time, but insure the meat is fully cured.

TJ


----------

